# system frozen - acpi_tz0: failed to set new freq, disabling passive cooling



## urbanriot (Mar 31, 2013)

For about a year my home pf firewall / Squid proxy, a Pentium 4 PC with an Aopen S661FXm motherboard with the latest BIOS, has been running well with FreeBSD 9.0. I recently decided to swap out the bge ethernet card with a dual port Intel server card using the em driver, then I decided to freshly upgrade to FreeBSD 9.1. That's all that changed. 

While I was compiling Perl 
	
	



```
acpi_tz0: failed to set new freq, disabling passive cooling
```
 and it completely froze the system. My SSH session kicked me out and the console was locked.

I did some thinking then comparing, and I noticed that my FreeBSD 9.0 iteration's rc.conf didn't start powerd while my FreeBSD 9.1 did. 

Should I just not start powerd? I couldn't find what I believe is a corresponding BIOS setting that might correct this issue.


----------

